# Mantova Lago Inferiore Karpfenangeln



## hollywood*79 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne mal etwas neues ausprobieren. Derzeit angel ich an  meinem Hausgewässer in der Nähe einer Autobahn und an einer Bundesstraße  gelegen... an richtige Entspannung durch permanenten  Straßenbverkehrslärm kaum zu denken...

Im Internetz bin ich auf die Manova Stauseen gestoßen. Über diverse Wallercamps werden verschiedene Touren angeboten.

Bisher sieht es so aus, als ob ich alleine fahre. 
Ich möchte gerne Ende März - Ende April fahren... und so schonmal etwas Wäreme und Sonne tanken...

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen am Lago Inferiore gesammelt...?

- Wie sieht das Fischen vom Ufer aus?
- Ist ein Boot notwendig?
- und und und....


Oder gar eine Alternative?


Würde mich über zahlreiche Post freuen.

Gruss


----------



## memorie (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mantova Lago Inferiore Karpfenangeln*

moin
nun ja, die gewässer um mantua sind ja aufgeteilt auf drei seen, oder gewässer lago superiore, lago die mezzo,und lago inferiore.
wobei man mit boot zwischen den zwei letzteren hin und her fahren kann,und da sind wir schon beim boot...
superiore ist schon fast reine sumpf und urwaldlandschaft, mit weiten schilf und seerosen feldern,aber wunderschön mit super flora, und fauna,das wär für dich als erholungs suchenden grad richtig,nur fischen geht hald wesentlich besser vom boot aus, das aber alleine ziemlich teuer ist, so um die 70 € pro tag, zu zweit , oder zu dritt, teilt,- oder drittelt sich das zwar nicht auf, aber es wird günstiger,einzig der inferiore wäre auf einer seite vom ufer aus befischbar, aber diese plätze sind meist von den einheimischen belegt.
empfehlen kann ich dir wallertraum, http://www.waller-traum.de/ 
schon etwas weiter hinten am lago superiore, oder eben wallerklinik, 
http://wallerklinik.com/wordpress/wallerklinik/
auf der anderen seite von mantova, wo du zwischen beiden gewässern wechseln kannst.
gruß  karl


----------



## hollywood*79 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mantova Lago Inferiore Karpfenangeln*



memorie schrieb:


> moin
> nun ja, die gewässer um mantua sind ja aufgeteilt auf drei seen, oder gewässer lago superiore, lago die mezzo,und lago inferiore.
> wobei man mit boot zwischen den zwei letzteren hin und her fahren kann,und da sind wir schon beim boot...
> superiore ist schon fast reine sumpf und urwaldlandschaft, mit weiten schilf und seerosen feldern,aber wunderschön mit super flora, und fauna,das wär für dich als erholungs suchenden grad richtig,nur fischen geht hald wesentlich besser vom boot aus, das aber alleine ziemlich teuer ist, so um die 70 € pro tag, zu zweit , oder zu dritt, teilt,- oder drittelt sich das zwar nicht auf, aber es wird günstiger,einzig der inferiore wäre auf einer seite vom ufer aus befischbar, aber diese plätze sind meist von den einheimischen belegt.
> ...




Hallo Karl,

danke für deine Infos. Ich würde gerne mehr über das Fischen vor Ort erfahren. Große oder kleine Boilies, Partikel etc...
Welche Schnüre?

Inzw. favorisiere ich die Wallerklinik und Bavarian Fishing...
wobei man von der Wallkerklinik im Mezzo scheinbar vor einem Seerosenfeld seine Köder auslegen kann.


----------



## hollywood*79 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mantova Lago Inferiore Karpfenangeln*

Suche ggf Mitangler. Ich wohne bei Hannover. Würde gerne in der letzten Aprilwoche ab dem 24.4 los:vik:...

Wer hat Lust-wer will mit?-> PN!


----------



## nostradamus (11. August 2016)

*AW: Mantova Lago Inferiore Karpfenangeln*

Hi,

gibt es weitere Infos zu dem gebiet vom Wallertraum?

danke


----------

